# Fehler aufruf von Index.html



## mayer (6. Okt 2005)

Nach dem Login geh ich weiter auf die Index.html:

*faces-config.xml:*
...
<navigation-rule>
	<from-view-id>/pages/Login.jsp</from-view-id>

	<navigation-case>
		<from-outcome>success</from-outcome>
		<to-view-id>/pages/Index.html</to-view-id>
	</navigation-case>

</navigation-rule>
...

*Index.html:*

<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Frameset//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/frameset.dtd">
<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=Cp1252"/>
<title>RDVi</title>
</head>
<frameset rows="130,*" border="0">
			<frame src="Navigation.jsp" name="Menu" scrolling="no">
			<frame src="Welcome.jsp" name="Pages">
 </frameset>
</html>

*
Fehlermeldung:*
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
type Status report

message /pages/Index.jsp

description The requested resource (/pages/Index.jsp) is not available.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Warum sucht er nach Index.jsp und nicht nach Index.html wie in der faces-config.xml angegeben?
Wenn ich anstatt einer .html Datei eine .jsp Datei nehme funktioniert das Programm.

*Anmerkung:*
Ich verwende Eclipse 3.0 und erstelle die Seiten mit dem FacesIDE-Plugin Version 0.1.8.


Kann mir jemand helfen?

Mfg manuel


----------



## Bleiglanz (6. Okt 2005)

einer der schrottigeren Fehler bei jsf

die urls werden "umgeschrieben"; aber das macht doch nix weil du ja genausogut index.jsp verwenden kannst?

(wenn du *.jsp auf das faces-servlet mappst, dann sollten besser ALLE in den navigation rules vorkommenden dateien jsp's sein)


----------



## mayer (6. Okt 2005)

Danke für deine Antwort.

Einfach statt .html - .jsp nehmen?

Geht in jsp-Seiten überhaupt das Frameset?


Stimmt es so ?

*Index.jsp*
<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=Cp1252"/>
<title>RDVi</title>
</head>
<frameset rows="130,*" border="0">
			<frame src="Navigation.jsp" name="Menu" scrolling="no">
			<frame src="Welcome.jsp" name="Pages">
 </frameset>
</html>

Wenn ich es nämlich so mache meldet er mir folgenden Fehler:
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
description The server encountered an internal error () that prevented it from fulfilling this request.

exception 

org.apache.jasper.JasperException
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.service(JspServletWrapper.java:370)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.serviceJspFile(JspServlet.java:314)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.service(JspServlet.java:264)
	javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:810)
	org.jboss.web.tomcat.filters.ReplyHeaderFilter.doFilter(ReplyHeaderFilter.java:81)


root cause 

java.lang.NullPointerException
	javax.faces.webapp.UIComponentTag.setupResponseWriter(UIComponentTag.java:646)
	javax.faces.webapp.UIComponentTag.doStartTag(UIComponentTag.java:254)
	org.apache.myfaces.taglib.core.ViewTag.doStartTag(ViewTag.java:90)
	org.apache.jsp.pages.Welcome_jsp._jspx_meth_f_view_0(org.apache.jsp.pages.Welcome_jsp:99)
	org.apache.jsp.pages.Welcome_jsp._jspService(org.apache.jsp.pages.Welcome_jsp:73)
	org.apache.jasper.runtime.HttpJspBase.service(HttpJspBase.java:97)
	javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:810)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.service(JspServletWrapper.java:322)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.serviceJspFile(JspServlet.java:314)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.service(JspServlet.java: 264)
	javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:810)
	org.jboss.web.tomcat.filters.ReplyHeaderFilter.doFilter(ReplyHeaderFilter.java:81)


note The full stack trace of the root cause is available in the Apache Tomcat/5.5.9 logs.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mfg manuel !!


----------



## Bleiglanz (6. Okt 2005)

komischer fehler,

aber mal was anderes: bei erfolgreichem Login willst du doch nicht das Frameset auswechseln?

eine jsf antwort ist immer im aktuellen Frame, und da drin willst du doch bestimmt nicht nochmal das frameset??


>>Geht in jsp-Seiten überhaupt das Frameset? 

ja


----------



## mayer (6. Okt 2005)

Doch, denn nach der Login-Maske gelangt er ins eigentliche Programm.

Und im eigentlichen Programm ist ein Frame für das Menü und das andere Frame für das darstellen der Seiten die mittels
des Menüs ausgewählt werden können.

Mfg manuel


----------



## Bleiglanz (6. Okt 2005)

jetzt gibts 3 mögliche Fehlerquellen

die index.jsp (aber das kann nicht sein, wenn du nur die endung geändert hast)

Navigation.jsp

Welcome.jsp

worauf springt dein JSF-Servlet eigentlich an (jsp - das ist ok, oder /pages/, dann musst du uU Pfade anpassen)

schau mal ins logfile, vielleicht kann man dann den Grund für die Exception besser lokalisieren


----------



## mayer (6. Okt 2005)

*Auszug faces-config.xml*

<?xml version="1.0"?>

<!--
 * Copyright 2004 The Apache Software Foundation.
 *
 * Licensed under the Apache License, Version 2.0 (the "License");
 * you may not use this file except in compliance with the License.
 * You may obtain a copy of the License at
 *
 *      http://www.apache.org/licenses/LICENSE-2.0
 *
 * Unless required by applicable law or agreed to in writing, software
 * distributed under the License is distributed on an "AS IS" BASIS,
 * WITHOUT WARRANTIES OR CONDITIONS OF ANY KIND, either express or implied.
 * See the License for the specific language governing permissions and
 * limitations under the License.
-->

<!DOCTYPE web-app PUBLIC
  "-//Sun Microsystems, Inc.//DTD Web Application 2.3//EN"
  "http://java.sun.com/dtd/web-app_2_3.dtd">

<web-app>

    <context-param>
        <param-name>javax.faces.CONFIG_FILES</param-name>
        <param-value>
            /WEB-INF/faces-config.xml
        </param-value>
        <description>
            Comma separated list of URIs of (additional) faces config files.
            (e.g. /WEB-INF/my-config.xml)
            See JSF 1.0 PRD2, 10.3.2
        </description>
    </context-param>

    <context-param>
        <param-name>javax.faces.STATE_SAVING_METHOD</param-name>
        <param-value>server</param-value>
        <description>
            State saving method: "client" or "server" (= default)
            See JSF Specification 2.5.2
        </description>
    </context-param>

    <context-param>
        <param-name>org.apache.myfaces.ALLOW_JAVASCRIPT</param-name>
        <param-value>true</param-value>
        <description>
            This parameter tells MyFaces if javascript code should be allowed in the
            rendered HTML output.
            If javascript is allowed, command_link anchors will have javascript code
            that submits the corresponding form.
            If javascript is not allowed, the state saving info and nested parameters
            will be added as url parameters.
            Default: "true"
        </description>
    </context-param>

    <context-param>
        <param-name>org.apache.myfaces.DETECT_JAVASCRIPT</param-name>
        <param-value>false</param-value>
        <description>
            This parameter tells MyFaces if javascript code should be allowed in the
            rendered HTML output.
            If javascript is allowed, command_link anchors will have javascript code
            that submits the corresponding form.
            If javascript is not allowed, the state saving info and nested parameters
            will be added as url parameters.
            Default: "false"

            Setting this param to true should be combined with STATE_SAVING_METHOD "server" for
            best results.

            This is an EXPERIMENTAL feature. You also have to enable the detector filter/filter mapping below to get
            JavaScript detection working.
        </description>
    </context-param>

    <context-param>
        <param-name>org.apache.myfaces.PRETTY_HTML</param-name>
        <param-value>true</param-value>
        <description>
            If true, rendered HTML code will be formatted, so that it is "human readable".
            i.e. additional line separators and whitespace will be written, that do not
            influence the HTML code.
            Default: "true"
        </description>
    </context-param>

    <context-param>
        <param-name>org.apache.myfaces.AUTO_SCROLL</param-name>
        <param-value>true</param-value>
        <description>
            If true, a javascript function will be rendered that is able to restore the
            former vertical scroll on every request. Convenient feature if you have pages
            with long lists and you do not want the browser page to always jump to the top
            if you trigger a link or button action that stays on the same page.
            Default: "false"
        </description>
    </context-param>



    <!--
    <filter>
        <filter-name>WelcomeFile Filter</filter-name>
        <filter-class>org.apache.myfaces.webapp.filter.WelcomeFileFilter</filter-class>
        <description>
            Due to the manner in which the JSP / servlet lifecycle
            functions, it is not currently possible to specify default
            welcome files for a web application and map them to the
            MyFacesServlet.  Normally they will be mapped to the
            default servlet for the JSP container.  To offset this
            shortcoming, we utilize a servlet Filter which examines
            the URI of all incoming requests.
        </description>
    </filter>
    -->









    <filter>
        <filter-name>extensionsFilter</filter-name>
        <filter-class>org.apache.myfaces.component.html.util.ExtensionsFilter</filter-class>
        <init-param>
            <param-name>uploadMaxFileSize</param-name>
            <param-value>100m</param-value>
            <description>Set the size limit for uploaded files.
                Format: 10 - 10 bytes
                        10k - 10 KB
                        10m - 10 MB
                        1g - 1 GB
            </description>
        </init-param>
        <init-param>
            <param-name>uploadThresholdSize</param-name>
            <param-value>100k</param-value>
            <description>Set the threshold size - files
                    below this limit are stored in memory, files above
                    this limit are stored on disk.

                Format: 10 - 10 bytes
                        10k - 10 KB
                        10m - 10 MB
                        1g - 1 GB
            </description>
        </init-param>
<!--        <init-param>
            <param-name>uploadRepositoryPath</param-name>
            <param-value>/temp</param-value>
            <description>Set the path where the intermediary files will be stored.
            </description>
        </init-param>-->
    </filter>





    <!--
    <filter-mapping>
        <filter-name>WelcomeFile Filter</filter-name>
        <url-pattern>/*</url-pattern>
    </filter-mapping>
    -->







    <filter-mapping>
        <filter-name>extensionsFilter</filter-name>
        <url-pattern>*.jsf</url-pattern>
    </filter-mapping>
    <filter-mapping>
        <filter-name>extensionsFilter</filter-name>
        <url-pattern>/faces/*</url-pattern>
    </filter-mapping>




    <listener>
        <listener-class>org.apache.myfaces.webapp.StartupServletContextListener</listener-class>
    </listener>



    <servlet>
        <servlet-name>Faces Servlet</servlet-name>
        <servlet-class>javax.faces.webapp.FacesServlet</servlet-class>
        <load-on-startup>1</load-on-startup>
    </servlet>



    <!--
    <servlet>
        <servlet-name>SourceCodeServlet</servlet-name>
        <servlet-class>org.apache.myfaces.examples.servlet.SourceCodeServlet</servlet-class>
    </servlet>
    -->




    <!--
    <servlet-mapping>
        <servlet-name>Faces Servlet</servlet-name>
        <url-pattern>/faces/*</url-pattern>
    </servlet-mapping>
    -->


    <servlet-mapping>
        <servlet-name>Faces Servlet</servlet-name>
        <url-pattern>*.jsf</url-pattern>
    </servlet-mapping>

    <!--
    <servlet-mapping>
        <servlet-name>SourceCodeServlet</servlet-name>
        <url-pattern>*.source</url-pattern>
    </servlet-mapping>
    -->


	<welcome-file-list>
        <welcome-file>index.jsf</welcome-file>
        <welcome-file>index.jsp</welcome-file>
        <welcome-file>index.html</welcome-file>
    </welcome-file-list>


</web-app>


----------



## mayer (6. Okt 2005)

Endlich, als ich gerade aufgeben wollte, hab ich die Lösung gefunden.
Man muss Index.jsf aufrufen anstatt Index.jsp.

Mfg manuel


----------

